# Candy Cane Swirls Soap



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

This is justscent candy cane FO, it smells like a real candy cane..yumm. I used the rainbow micas red, I should have added a little bit more.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Sep 19, 2013)

That is really pretty!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 19, 2013)

Can I be on your Christmas list?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 19, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Can I be on your Christmas list?



I second that! Yummy, I want candy canes now!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 19, 2013)

I love red. And that soap is awesome!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## porumi (Sep 20, 2013)

I really like this one. Super well done!


Thanks,
Porumi


----------



## Saswede (Sep 20, 2013)

Very Christmassy!  And pretty too .....


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## renata (Sep 20, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 20, 2013)

I love it


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## neeners (Sep 20, 2013)

love love love!!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 20, 2013)

Love it, question for you does the candy cane discolor? I made some last year with candy cane and my lovely white soap with red swirls turned brown and muddy red even with vanilla stabilizer. This year I just used peppermint EO lightly.


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 20, 2013)

It's really awesome! I really really like it! 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lovely soap!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 20, 2013)

It's pretty!  I love pretty swirls


----------



## savonierre (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you all..Sure I can put you on my Christmas list.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 21, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> Love it, question for you does the candy cane discolor? I made some last year with candy cane and my lovely white soap with red swirls turned brown and muddy red even with vanilla stabilizer. This year I just used peppermint EO lightly.



  It has not discolored yet, I don't believe that it will..I did not use VS in it.
Did you use just scent FO last year?


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)

Very nice to eye watcher .. I like the coloring style  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 26, 2013)

the colors are like inverted flames... so cool!!!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all..


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, I'm a tad late, again, but I just had to say it looks soooooo yummy. :clap:


----------

